# Muto dori take down or shoulder lock



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

MUTO DORI TAKE DOWN OR SHOULDER LOCK ?    ---- sorry about the cap lock


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> MUTO DORI TAKE DOWN OR SHOULDER LOCK ?    ---- sorry about the cap lock



Ask your instructor. Who is that again?


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

it easy qeustion   it shoulder lock  home dawg


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> it easy qeustion   it shoulder lock  home dawg



Yes it is. So, what does your instructor Master YouTube say?


----------



## Sanke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, are you asking about muto dori in general and if you'd use a shoulder lock or a takedown? 

If that's the case, both. Or neither. Or one. 
What situation are we talking about? What is the opponent armed with? Are they actively trying to kill you, or just threatening? Are there options for escape? How many opponents are there? Hopefully you see what I mean. 
There is no one answer or response to muto dori in general, it's all in the situation. 


Sanke on the move.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

I SAY only one dude got it right with out get piss at me


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

my master not on youtube but is in  ohio


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> my master not on youtube but is in  ohio



Who? You aren't a student of Stephen Hayes. He said so.
I asked.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

a dout you are 


Date of BirthApril 1, 1968 (44)*About Bester*

Real Name:Alfred "Bester" BestLocation:EverywherePrimary Art and Ranking10Interests:Bijin-Ryu, Peeing in the Catbox.Arts:Student of All, Master of None.Training:Black Belt in Origami-Ryu. Need to know more? Call 1-800-Flowers LOL!Organizations:I wouldn't be a member of any group that would have me - G. MarxOccupation:Ikemen Psi Cop, Lone Wolf.    





  and how you got on here by rule of this site you hav you real name   you pee in cat box  look at you profile reindues you be troll


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> a dout you are
> 
> 
> Date of BirthApril 1, 1968 (44)*About Bester*
> ...



The staff knows my name. It is Alfred Best as listed. 
As for the public profile, if you don't understand it, you aren't a real ninja.
As for asking Stephen Hayes about you, yes, I did. He doesn't know who you are Billy. That makes you a liar.
Isn't lying against that 'ninja code' you keep going on about?

So who is really your in-person teacher?
Who did you test in front of?
Who signed off on your shodan?

You claim to be a shodan. We're asking you who gave it to you. 
Honor demands you answer.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

*:mst: hay troll  you never talk to hayes you much  lier  by there that was your profile not my  and i dont think you be here *


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> f -----------------------------------------------------------you   you are troll arnt you


No. I'm what you wish you could be. We all are.

Who awarded you your shodan rank?
When?
Where?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, who IS your instructor?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2012)

You're dodging a direct question Billy. Who have you trained under, face to face? Who awarded you your shodan?


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

i dont tel it hayes ceo kick off these come down too it trolls doesnt get you right to troll i dont troll youll do i

RULE SAID NO BASHING OF ANY KIND do i sit ask you your teacher name no i dont have to becaues im not here to make friend so what if im on youtube it one thing clear you faide to show your face by after pay humble in ohio you find some be list in there listing man that day happen you stick your foot your mouth      .......  ya figer out you want start a fight  good luck on that becaues i dont have talk to you ................ im talk to bob and maybe what do about you


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i dont tel it hayes bitchs



So if we call Stephen Hayes right now, he'll know who you are? He signed your shodan?

Then why did he say he didn't know who you are?

You train in his school in Dayton?

Oh and my profile is correct. If you were a real ninja you would understand it.


> *About Bester*
> 
> Real Name:Alfred "Bester" Best
> Location:Everywhere
> ...


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i dont tel it hayes  ceo kick off these come down too it trolls  doesnt get you right to troll  i dont troll youll do i



What? Again with crazy babbling.

Seriously, this is why you get so much grief.

Who have you trained under, face to face? 
Who awarded you your shodan?

These should be easy questions for you to answer.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> *:mst: hay troll  you never talk to hayes you much  lier  by there that was your profile not my  and i dont think you be here *



So why is it when you want to talk trash to someone you can type clear enough for people to read what your trying to say but when your posting your "Im a Ninja master wannabe" crap nobody knows what the heck your saying. I believe this is pretty much proof your a troll only here to start trouble.


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

I doubt he'll reply.  His SOP has been to crap out a babble, complain when we ask him about his gibberish, ignore any requests or demands for his credentials, then stop responding in that thread, and go dump out a new steamer to start things over again.

I don't think he has a real instructor. Just a mail order ninja costume, and dvd training, and 'friendships' with a whole bunch of other 'wannabes' on lubetube.

All we want to know is who gave him a shodan rank. I don't think he has a certificate. Receipt maybe.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 2, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> So why is it when you want to talk trash to someone you can type clear enough for people to read what your trying to say but when your posting your "Im a Ninja master wannabe" crap nobody knows what the heck your saying. I believe this is pretty much proof your a troll only here to start trouble.



Because Hes Invisible.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 2, 2012)

I found his Master you all should be ashamed for doubting him


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> i dont tel it hayes ceo kick off these come down too it trolls doesnt get you right to troll i dont troll youll do i
> 
> RULE SAID NO BASHING OF ANY KIND do i sit ask you your teacher name no i dont have to becaues im not here to make friend so what if im on youtube it one thing clear you faide to show your face by after pay humble in ohio you find some be list in there listing man that day happen you stick your foot your mouth      .......  ya figer out you want start a fight  good luck on that becaues i dont have talk to you ................ im talk to bob and maybe what do about you



Asking you who your teacher is, isn't bashing Billy.

As to the rest, English please.

The site rules clearly indicate English, not Hick. 
You are correct however. You do not have to talk to me. But others will continue to ask you for your credentials.


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I found his Master you all should be ashamed for doubting him



I like the pork chop more.  :rofl:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2012)

Folks -- let's rein in the crap attacks.  It's starting to look like you're picking on the kid from the short bus.  Billy...  You gotta try to post in a more understandable manner.  Too many of your posts leave everyone scratching their heads, and that just invites less then helpful interpretations.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, reading through this and a dozen other threads in here, they give me a head ache.


> *1.10.3 No Individual Bashing / Fraud Busting. *
> 
> It is not our mission to out and  expose frauds or decide who "sucks". Such discussions rarely lead  anywhere other than to headaches, and lawsuits.





> *4.1*
> 
> MartialTalk      and its staff are not  in the business of endorsing or validating rank.      Claims of rank  made by practitioners are theirs and theirs alone.      MartialTalk does  not make any warranty to the validity of such claims and      does have  an "anti" fraud busting policy.





> *4.16.1 Fraud Busting*
> 
> Due to its nature, this forum encourages the asking and answering of  questions. Many times one member will have questions and concerns about  the history, skills, lineage, or paperwork of another member. In other  cases, things may be stated on a webpage, flyer or article relating to a  member that raises some questions. Sometimes, comments will have been  made elsewhere and those issues carried over to MartialTalk.
> 
> ...



In short, knock it the **** off.

Bester, drop it. He doesn't have to answer you. Or anyone. If this is that ****ing important, open an investigation in the appropriate area. This isn't it.

Billy, if I can't understand what you post on first read, I'll toss the post. 

Savvy?

Good.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

that dinomd dave you ftwit


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> that dinomd dave you ftwit



Yep sure is i love him.  His ninji star dip can is great.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

thank i try  but i AM  really  dexlteced  i try spellcheck seen not to help youll hate me for some reason  i have did anything wrong still prescute me i never bash  any one here im follow the rule  never  youll gone to banned me anyway


----------



## Bester (Apr 2, 2012)

Billy, you don't get it.  If Bob wanted any of us banned, he can just push a button and nuke us. 

The fact you're still here says he and the mods are being more than fair to you. 

Step back, and realize that. 

I don't hate you. Your crap writing makes my eyes hurt. Your inability to understand that everyone you think is bullying you is just trying to help you, is annoying.

But I don't hate you. I don't hate anyone. 

Even if we are yanking your gi a lot.

If you want to avoid being banned, say so. We will gladly help you. If you want our help.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> thank i try but i AM really dexlteced i try spellcheck seen not to help youll hate me for some reason i have did anything wrong still prescute me i never bash any one here im follow the rule never youll gone to banned me anyway



Billy, I seriously doubt anybody hates you. Honestly, saying things like that just makes you look like something of a drama queen. However, it is practically impossible to communicate with you. Several options to improve communications have been offered. For example, the link to vocaroo that was provided. It was tested in the back room and works great, but you've chosen not to use it. So that leaves people with nothing to respond to other than the mangled English in your posts. If questions are asked, you either refuse to answer, or cry that whoever asked is being mean.

So tell us, Billy: how can we communicate with you?


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

ya why im on  this then Restricted Access one step be banned  ifyou  yaking my change  it wasnt right  that why vold lot stuff  youll throw at me never thay never trast any one


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 2, 2012)

just use  slang that what use to we all use it in world


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2012)

blackswordshinobi said:


> ya why im on  this then Restricted Access one step be banned  ifyou  yaking my change  it wasnt right  that why vold lot stuff  youll throw at me never thay never trast any one





blackswordshinobi said:


> just use  slang that what use to we all use it in world



You were warned about your postings. You were infracted because they were unreadable. 

You earned enough points to temporarily restrict your access.

This isn't a 'slang' site. Our policy is clear. Post in English.

You have been given several suggestions on how to work through your difficulty.

We have over 10,000 members here. They can all communicate fine.

We have dozens of complaints about your posts being unreadable.

We could just do what MAP did and ban you. We could pin-prick you into a ban with a dozen little infractions.

I'm being generous here and trying not to ban -ANYONE-.

So spell check, proof read, use a third party speech to text service, use the recorded voice service suggested.

Unreadable posts don't make for good content, and only serve to drive the other people away while making more work for us.

Not going to put up with it anymore. Last few days complaints have all been from the ninja section.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 3, 2012)

Complaints probably always come from the ninja section though...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Complaints probably always come from the ninja section though...



Depends.  We never get complaints from the Tai Chi folks. They're both friends. 

Korean, specifically TKD we get a bunch from. Very active area. Used to get flooded by the FMA folks, but that's been pretty low traffic for a while, so a lot less problems.  The 'headache' area fluctuates....the Study's the usual source for 'most in a month', but politics and religion get heated.

If we had 2,000 posts a month out of this section, and 1-2 complaints a day, I wouldn't care.  400 posts in a month and 20 complaints however....not what we want.

Last big blow up in here I remember was over a year ago.


----------



## skuggvarg (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, 
What if he really meant "Is muSo dori a shoulder lock or a takedown"? Glad I read that book 'The DaVinci Code". Mr "close to impossible to understand", you do realize that Muto dori is a term used to describe methods on how to handle an armee opponent (when you are unarmed)?

/ Skuggvarg


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Depends.  We never get complaints from the Tai Chi folks. They're both friends.
> 
> *Korean, specifically TKD we get a bunch from. Very active area. Used to get flooded by the FMA folks,* but that's been pretty low traffic for a while, so a lot less problems.  The 'headache' area fluctuates....the Study's the usual source for 'most in a month', but politics and religion get heated.
> 
> ...



...Why and... What? That makes no sense to Me. I desire links to such threads!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2012)

Just goto Modern Arnis, go all the way back the the beginning, and look for locked threads.  lol


----------



## Buka (Apr 5, 2012)

Bester said:


> Who? You aren't a student of Stephen Hayes. He said so.
> I asked.



Maybe I can be of some help in clearing this up. Did you ask Stephen Hayes in Pig Latin?


----------

